# SNOW VENDOR NEEDED in Albany NY



## Central Trans (Sep 25, 2012)

Large trucking company looking for commerical snow vendor to plow yard in Albany (Latham). Please contact [email protected] to bid on this years snow removal. Thank you!


----------

